
Twitter Remains Broken - okket
https://aleenmean.com/2016/05/24/twitter/
======
green_lunch
Try being Conservative or Republican on any platform online and you will be
harassed, bullied, and silenced. I've even been harassed for supporting the
wrong library in an open source project.

Harassment and bullying seem to be just fine, as long as you are going against
the current liberal narrative of the day.

Twitter isn't broken. We just need to grow thicker skins. I've been online
since I was 12 (I'm almost 40 now) and have had the worst of the worst things
said about me. I ignore them all, because frankly, it doesn't matter.

In addition to this, many of the people hurling these insults are teenagers or
even kids. Since we don't have an accurate way to determine a person's age, I
really wonder just how many of these new harassment laws are being passed due
to a 10 year old insulting an adult (especially movements like Gamergate).

All of these 'safe spaces' are going to create generations of adults that
can't cope with the many things they will face in the real world, including
harassment and criticism (which is now being called harassment).

